# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  درد دل دانشجو معلمان

## رسول77

تو این تاپیک دانشجو معلمان عزیز درد دل ها و مشکلات خودشونو بیان بگن

----------


## mahkho9

همه چی که خوبه , چه دردو دلی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

فرستاده شده از LG-H960ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## رسول77

یکیش رو که من شنیدم وضعیت بد خوابگاه ها و سطح پایین دانشگاه های فرهنگیان از نظر علمی است.حالا نمیدونم درسته یا نه

----------


## رسول77

> همه چی که خوبه , چه دردو دلی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-H960ِ من با Tapatalk



 :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mahkho9

درسته 

اما هر چیزی اولش عالی عالی نمیشه طول میکشه که جون بگیره 
خواستن می خواد که کسی تعریفش نمی کنه

فرستاده شده از LG-H960ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Ellaa_A

فقط اینو میگم که وضع غذا افتضاحه و اتاقای خوابگاه خیلی شلوغن.....دیگه بقیش بماند :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dow

> یکیش رو که من شنیدم وضعیت بد خوابگاه ها و سطح پایین دانشگاه های فرهنگیان از نظر علمی است.حالا نمیدونم درسته یا نه


شما که فرهنگیان نیستی که  :Yahoo (111):  . دانشگاه شهید رجایی فرق داره با فرهنگیان . غذاش خوب بوداا  یکی از دوستان همین انجمن هم خوابگاهش رفته بود  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Uncertain

*غذاهاش خیلیم بد نیس ...
ولی خب امکانات دانشگاه خیلی نسبت به بقیه دانشگاهها کمه  و خوابگاهاش هم اونجور که دوستای خوابگاهیم میگن خوب نیس*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *منکه از غذاش بجز قورمه سبزیش راضیم ...
> ولی خب امکانات دانشگاه خیلی نسبت به بقیه دانشگاهها کمه  و خوابگاهاش هم اونجور که دوستای خوابگاهیم میگن خوب نیس*


شماکه رتبت خوب شده بودچرارفتی فرهنگیان وکنکورمجددندادی؟؟؟

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کاریزما


شماکه رتبت خوب شده بودچرارفتی فرهنگیان وکنکورمجددندادی؟؟؟ 


سال دومم بود ... و اینکه واقعا تواناییشو تو خودم نمیدیدم که براس سومین بار کنکور بدم با این وضع کنکور تجربی هم هیچ‌تضمینی برای بهتر شدن رتبم نبود*

----------


## رسول77

> شما که فرهنگیان نیستی که  . دانشگاه شهید رجایی فرق داره با فرهنگیان . غذاش خوب بوداا  یکی از دوستان همین انجمن هم خوابگاهش رفته بود


درسته اونطور که میگن وضعیت خوابگاه دانشگاه رجایی نسبت به دانشگاه فرهنگیان بهتره.
از نظر مسایل مربوط به آموزش پرورش دانشجویان این دو دانشگاه مشکلات یکسانی دارن

----------


## somi

دعا کنین منم قبولشم ب این جمع بپیوندم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
بگین انشاالله

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi



عه شما فرهنگیانین؟اجی رتبت چن شد؟چی قبول شدی دقیقا؟


من ۴۸۰۰ منطقه ۱ بودم آموزش ابتدایی قبول شدم*

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




اخه تو دفترچه مرداد منک اموزش ابتدایی ندیدم شما همون علوم تربیتی قبول نشدین ینی؟اخه تو کانون فعلا فقط علوم تربیتی زده بدون گرایشش


برای ما تو دفترچه نوشته بود اموزش ابتدایی نه علوم تربیتی من واقعا ا کاراشون سردر نمیارم*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




اخه تو دفترچه مرداد منک اموزش ابتدایی ندیدم شما همون علوم تربیتی قبول نشدین ینی؟اخه تو کانون فعلا فقط علوم تربیتی زده بدون گرایشش


کانون واسه خودش زده...تا پارسال مینوشت علوم تربیتی گرایش....
امسال نوشت اموزش ابتدایی و اموزش کودکان استثنایی..و بعد تو تکمیل نوشت علوم تربیتی

درساش تقریبا روانشناسی تربیتی+کودک+اموزش و پرورشه....*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




خو اینجوری چ رتبه ای میخواد گرایش ابتداییش؟اخه واسه پارسالو تو کانون پیدا کردم با40kقبول شدن
تازه تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته امسالم من ندیدم گرایش داشته باشه


هرسال متفاوته ولی تو تجربی تا13000هم مجاز بشن مهم نیست میبینی تا رتبه8000 دعوت کردن....
در ثانی مگه من گفتم امسال گرایش داشت؟؟گفتم تا پارسال امسال خبری نبود*

----------


## MN94

> *
> 
> هرسال متفاوته ولی تو تجربی تا13000هم مجاز بشن مهم نیست میبینی تا رتبه8000 دعوت کردن....
> در ثانی مگه من گفتم امسال گرایش داشت؟؟گفتم تا پارسال امسال خبری نبود*


معمولا اونایی که دعوت شدن همه ترازشون بالای هشت هزاره ولی رتبه تنها ملاک نیست.

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MN94


معمولا اونایی که دعوت شدن همه ترازشون بالای هشت هزاره ولی رتبه تنها ملاک نیست.


بستگی داره به نیاز منطقه نمیشه دقیق گفت یه حالت کلیه ولی رتبه هم مهمه+بله قطعا مصاحبه و گزینشم مهمه*

----------


## sarsetare

.........

----------


## MN94

> *
> 
> بستگی داره به نیاز منطقه نمیشه دقیق گفت یه حالت کلیه ولی رتبه هم مهمه+بله قطعا مصاحبه و گزینشم مهمه*


والا من رتبم از اون رتبه ای که شما تو پست قبلی گفته بودی خیلی بهتره ولی اوندفعه قبولم نکردن تو مصاحبه اصلا یه طور مشکوکی بود من از نظر رتبه تو لیست سنجش دوم بودم نفر دوازدهم قبول شده بود ولی من به خاطر مصاحبه قبول نشدم ای خدا خودت ناظری.واسه همه توی این شب عزیز دعا کنید دوستان. :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ShahabM

عجب تاپیک خوبی

آفرین به استارتر
تشکر

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MN94


والا من رتبم از اون رتبه ای که شما تو پست قبلی گفته بودی خیلی بهتره ولی اوندفعه قبولم نکردن تو مصاحبه اصلا یه طور مشکوکی بود من از نظر رتبه تو لیست سنجش دوم بودم نفر دوازدهم قبول شده بود ولی من به خاطر مصاحبه قبول نشدم ای خدا خودت ناظری.واسه همه توی این شب عزیز دعا کنید دوستان.


اونکه
صد البته درسته ایکه رتبت بهتره یا بدتر فقط ملاک نیست..داوطلبی با رتبه10هزار قبول میشه شاید3000قبول نشه فقط بی تاثیر نیست*

----------


## رسول77

این قضیه صحت داره که دانشجو معلمان دوره ی کارشناسی رو باید در 8 ترم تموم کنن؟؟

----------


## رسول77

تو ترم تابستانی خوابگاه نمیدن؟؟

----------


## Ellaa_A

توی تابستون هم خوابگاه میدن......در ضمن ممکنه تو تابستون مجبور بشید که واحد بردارید و ۸ترم رو تو ۷ترم تموم کنید به علت کمبودو نیاز به دبیر...

----------


## dow

> توی تابستون هم خوابگاه میدن......در ضمن ممکنه تو تابستون مجبور بشید که واحد بردارید و ۸ترم رو تو ۷ترم تموم کنید به علت کمبودو نیاز به دبیر...


بیشتر از 6 واحد نمیزارن انگار . رشته ما کارورزی داره 6 واحد فک کنم برای تابستون خوبه  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Uncertain

کسی تونسته از سامانه گلستان کارت ورود به جلسه امتحان بگیره؟
بجای رمز عبور و کلمه کاربری چی باید وارد کنم؟

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*

سلام 

چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدید 

1-این درسته که به دانشجوی معلمان حقوق میدن ؟

2-اگه درسته چقدر ؟

3-تو دانشگاه خانم ها و آفایون جدا هستند؟مثلا شهید چمران تهران فقط آقا جذب میکنه و نسیبیه تهران فقط خانم ؟
*
@*Skinner*
@*رسول77*
@*Eli.1997*

----------


## Uncertain

*
سلام 

چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدید 

1-این درسته که به دانشجوی معلمان حقوق میدن ؟
بله حقوق میدن ولی خب ناچیزه پایه حقوق که توی حکم میاد حدود ۵۷۰ تومنه معمولا اگه کسی خوابگاهی نباشه حدود ۲۰۰/۳۰۰ تومن وواسه خوابگاهی ها فک کنم زیر ۱۰۰ تومن بدن بقیه رو به بهانه های مختلف کسر میکنن تازه ما که ترم یک رو داریم تموم میکنیم حقوق که هیچ هنوز حتی حکممامون نیومده .

2-اگه درسته چقدر ؟اینم که تو بالایی گفتم

3-تو دانشگاه خانم ها و آفایون جدا هستند؟مثلا شهید چمران تهران فقط آقا جذب میکنه و نسیبیه تهران فقط خانم ؟
*بله دانشگاه ها کاملا جداس تو کل کشور و تهرانم همینه و تفکیکه .

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl96




سلام 

چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدید 

1-این درسته که به دانشجوی معلمان حقوق میدن ؟

2-اگه درسته چقدر ؟

3-تو دانشگاه خانم ها و آفایون جدا هستند؟مثلا شهید چمران تهران فقط آقا جذب میکنه و نسیبیه تهران فقط خانم ؟

@Skinner
@رسول77
@Eli.1997


سلام بله درسته که حقوق میدن اما هنوز حکم استخدامی بچه های ورودی 95 نیومده 
و مقداری از حقوق هم دانشگاه به خاطر خوابگاه و غذا برمیداره که چیز زیادی تهش نمیمونه
دانشگاه ها هم جداست از همدیگه و دختر و پسر تفکیک هستن*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> *
> سلام بله درسته که حقوق میدن اما هنوز حکم استخدامی بچه های ورودی 95 نیومده 
> و مقداری از حقوق هم دانشگاه به خاطر خوابگاه و غذا برمیداره که چیز زیادی تهش نمیمونه
> دانشگاه ها هم جداست از همدیگه و دختر و پسر تفکیک هستن*


*ممنون بابت توضیحاتتون

حکم استخدامی یعنی چی دقیقا؟
*

----------


## Hamid.Hamidi

یه عده منگل و اسکل سال 91 رفتن تربیت معلم با رتبه های 100 هزار کشوری همه چی رو به گند کشیدن کلن همشون منگلن بخدا

----------


## Hamid.Hamidi

دارن مفت مفت میخورن و دوزار سوادم ندارن بعد گلایه هم میکنن

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl96


ممنون بابت توضیحاتتون

حکم استخدامی یعنی چی دقیقا؟



خواهش میکنم
حکم استخدامی یعنی یه حکم و نامه که از طرف اموزش و پرورش برای معلم ارسال میشه که این معلم از سال مثلا ۹۵ به عنوان یه معلم استخدام شده و از سال ۹۵ براش سابقه کار حساب میشه 
تو این حکم یه سطح حقوق نوشته شده و اینکه این شخص معلم کدوم ناحیه یا منطقه استان خودش هست
و این حکم هنوز برای بچه های ۹۵ زده نشده
قبل از اینکه حکم هم بزنن یه سری کار ها مثل ازمایش خون و بازکردن حساب باید دانشجو ها انجام بدن 
وقتی حکم زده بشه حقوق هم داده میشه و معلم بیمه میشه*

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hamid.Hamidi


دارن مفت مفت میخورن و دوزار سوادم ندارن بعد گلایه هم میکنن


شما که سواد دارین میتونین بهتر حرف بزنین
چون به منی که با رتبه ۲۰۰ دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو انتخاب کردم بر میخوره
حرص مفت مفت خوردن رو شما نمیخواد بخوری واسه موهای سرت بده
حرص سواد هم نخور که الان تو جامعه ما خیلیا سواد ندارن
حرص گلایه هم نخور مگه به شما گلایه کردن؟؟*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> *
> 
> خواهش میکنم
> حکم استخدامی یعنی یه حکم و نامه که از طرف اموزش و پرورش برای معلم ارسال میشه که این معلم از سال مثلا ۹۵ به عنوان یه معلم استخدام شده و از سال ۹۵ براش سابقه کار حساب میشه 
> تو این حکم یه سطح حقوق نوشته شده و اینکه این شخص معلم کدوم ناحیه یا منطقه استان خودش هست
> و این حکم هنوز برای بچه های ۹۵ زده نشده
> قبل از اینکه حکم هم بزنن یه سری کار ها مثل ازمایش خون و بازکردن حساب باید دانشجو ها انجام بدن 
> وقتی حکم زده بشه حقوق هم داده میشه و معلم بیمه میشه*


سلام 

بازم تشکر 


واقعا عالی بود...

بنظرتون این حکم ممکنه تا کی صادر بشه؟

شما کدوم شهر درس میخونید ؟

دبیری یا آموزش ابندایی؟

دبیری شیمی رشته خوبیه بنظرتون ؟

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl96


سلام 

بازم تشکر 


واقعا عالی بود...

بنظرتون این حکم ممکنه تا کی صادر بشه؟

شما کدوم شهر درس میخونید ؟

دبیری یا آموزش ابندایی؟

دبیری شیمی رشته خوبیه بنظرتون ؟


خواهش میکنم
تا اونجایی که ما فهمیدیم گفتن فروردین
اما بچه های ۹۴ دی ماه حکم اومده بوده براشون
نمیدونم امسال چرا با تاخیر هست
من شیراز درس میخونم
رشته مشاوره
اطلاعی از دبیری شیمی ندارم از اونایی که تو این رشته هستن بپرسین بهتره*

----------


## رسول77

> *
> 
> سلام 
> 
> چند تا سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدید 
> 
> 1-این درسته که به دانشجوی معلمان حقوق میدن ؟
> 
> 2-اگه درسته چقدر ؟
> ...


*1-این درسته که به دانشجوی معلمان حقوق میدن ؟
بله.البته از همان اول شروع تحصیل نمیدن.یه فرایندی داره شامل آزمایش پزشکی و باز کردن حساب و یه گزینش جزیی.بعدا حکم میزنن
**2-اگه درسته چقدر ؟-حدود 500 هزار تومان.اگه دانشگاه فرهنگیان بری پول خوابگاه و غذا رو چه استفاده کنی چه نکنی از حقوق کسر میکنن.ولی تو دانشگاه رجایی حقوق رو کامل میدن که بعدا خود دانشجو پرداخت میکنه
**-تو دانشگاه خانم ها و آفایون جدا هستند؟مثلا شهید چمران تهران فقط آقا جذب میکنه و نسیبیه تهران فقط خانم ؟:تو واحد های دانشگاه فرهنگیان جدا هستند.ولی تو دانشگاه رجایی اونطور که من شنیدم* *فقط بعضی رشته ها  جداست.نحوه ی جذب صرفا به نیاز آموزش پرورش اون شهر داره
*

----------


## رسول77

> *
> 
> خواهش میکنم
> حکم استخدامی یعنی یه حکم و نامه که از طرف اموزش و پرورش برای معلم ارسال میشه که این معلم از سال مثلا ۹۵ به عنوان یه معلم استخدام شده و از سال ۹۵ براش سابقه کار حساب میشه 
> تو این حکم یه سطح حقوق نوشته شده و اینکه این شخص معلم کدوم ناحیه یا منطقه استان خودش هست
> و این حکم هنوز برای بچه های ۹۵ زده نشده
> قبل از اینکه حکم هم بزنن یه سری کار ها مثل ازمایش خون و بازکردن حساب باید دانشجو ها انجام بدن 
> وقتی حکم زده بشه حقوق هم داده میشه و معلم بیمه میشه*



مگه ورودی های 95 کلاساشون شروع شده که حکم هم بزنن؟؟
من خودم امسال قبول شدم ولی کلاسا هنوز شروع نشده ها

----------


## رسول77

> *
> 
> خواهش میکنم
> تا اونجایی که ما فهمیدیم گفتن فروردین
> اما بچه های ۹۴ دی ماه حکم اومده بوده براشون
> نمیدونم امسال چرا با تاخیر هست
> من شیراز درس میخونم
> رشته مشاوره
> اطلاعی از دبیری شیمی ندارم از اونایی که تو این رشته هستن بپرسین بهتره*


*بچه های ۹۴ دی ماه حکم اومده بوده براشون*
یعنی حدود یک سال بعد حکم زدن؟؟

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط رسول77


مگه ورودی های 95 کلاساشون شروع شده که حکم هم بزنن؟؟
من خودم امسال قبول شدم ولی کلاسا هنوز شروع نشده ها


پس من چجوری از اواخر مهر دارم میرم کلاس؟؟
حتما ورودی بهمن منظورتونه*

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط رسول77


بچه های ۹۴ دی ماه حکم اومده بوده براشون
یعنی حدود یک سال بعد حکم زدن؟؟


یعنی مهر ماه که رفتن دانشگاه همان دی ۹۴ حکم رو زدن و باید برای ۹۵ هم تا دی میزدن اما هنوز خبری نیست*

----------


## رسول77

> *
> 
> پس من چجوری از اواخر مهر دارم میرم کلاس؟؟
> حتما ورودی بهمن منظورتونه*


مگه رشته های آموزش و پرورش همگی ورودی بهمن نیستن؟؟

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط رسول77


مگه رشته های آموزش و پرورش همگی ورودی بهمن نیستن؟؟


دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم ورودی مهر داره هم بهمن*

----------


## ShahabM

> یه عده منگل و اسکل سال 91 رفتن تربیت معلم با رتبه های 100 هزار کشوری همه چی رو به گند کشیدن کلن همشون منگلن بخدا


حذف شد

----------


## dow

سلام 
برای شما انتخاب واحد کردن ؟ 
شما هم فیزیک عمومی و روانشناسی تربیتی امتحاناش همزمان هست 96/03/28 ساعت 14-16 ؟
 @x 3

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> *
> دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم ورودی مهر داره هم بهمن*


*الان دانشگاه شهید چمران هم دانشگاه فرهنگیان حساب میشه ؟


*

----------


## mahkho9

> *الان دانشگاه شهید چمران هم دانشگاه فرهنگیان حساب میشه ؟
> 
> 
> *


اره ولی چمران تربیت بدنیه 

فرستاده شده از LG-H960ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl96


الان دانشگاه شهید چمران هم دانشگاه فرهنگیان حساب میشه ؟





اره 
اومدن دانشگاه فرهنگیان رو به پردیس ها تقسیم کردن مثلا پردیس چمران برادران
پردیس نسبیه خواهران
پردیس شهید باهنر شیراز خواهران
.........
همچنان ادامه دارد*

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dow


سلام 
برای شما انتخاب واحد کردن ؟ 
شما هم فیزیک عمومی و روانشناسی تربیتی امتحاناش همزمان هست 96/03/28 ساعت 14-16 ؟
 @x 3


انتخاب واحد ترم دوم؟؟*

----------


## sajjadj766

> *الان دانشگاه شهید چمران هم دانشگاه فرهنگیان حساب میشه ؟
> 
> 
> *


آره داداش داره ولی اون دانشگاه شهید چمران که هست مال تربیت بدنیه بقیه رشته ها هم مث زیست شناسی و .......... رفتن پردیس های زیرواحدشون مثل  شهدای مکه و بلال حبشی

----------


## dow

> *
> 
> انتخاب واحد ترم دوم؟؟*


دانشجوی شهید رجاییم که کلا ورودی بهمنیم

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> آره داداش داره ولی اون دانشگاه شهید چمران که هست مال تربیت بدنیه بقیه رشته ها هم مث زیست شناسی و .......... رفتن پردیس های زیرواحدشون مثل  شهدای مکه و بلال حبشی


پس این چیه ؟

اینا که مثلا شیمی قبول شدن..

*کسی از این دانشگاه اطلاع داره ؟مصاحبه و..سخت میگیرن ؟

اگه تو علاقه مندی هام بزنم و قبول شم بعد از یک طرف مثلا رشته داروسازی هم قبول شم باید حتما برم دبیری؟

ممنون میشم هر کدوم از دوستان اگه اطلاع دارند پاسخ بدند*

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl96


پس این چیه ؟

اینا که مثلا شیمی قبول شدن..

کسی از این دانشگاه اطلاع داره ؟مصاحبه و..سخت میگیرن ؟

اگه تو علاقه مندی هام بزنم و قبول شم بعد از یک طرف مثلا رشته داروسازی هم قبول شم باید حتما برم دبیری؟

ممنون میشم هر کدوم از دوستان اگه اطلاع دارند پاسخ بدند 


دانشگاه فرهنگیانمصاحبه داره خودتون هم میدونین
مصاحبه هم ۳ قسمته
قسمت اول معاینه پزشکی قسمت دوم مصاحبه که اولش میگن قران بخون و ترجمه کن و بعدش هم یه سری سوال در مورد خودت و خانواده ات و چرا اومدی فرهنگیان و هدفت چیه و قسمت اخر گزینش که سوالات احکام میپرسن
اگه بلد باشین و بتونین‌ راحت حرف بزنین حله
تو همین انجمن هست در مورد مصاحبه فرهنگیان بگردین به درد میخوره*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

* اگه تو علاقه مندی هام بزنم و قبول شم بعد از یک طرف مثلا رشته داروسازی هم قبول شم باید حتما برم دبیری؟*

----------


## mehrn888

> فقط اینو میگم که وضع غذا افتضاحه و اتاقای خوابگاه خیلی شلوغن.....دیگه بقیش بماند


شما کدوم پردیس هستین ما شیراز هستیم دانشگاه شهید باهنرش که عالیه مال ما هم نسبتا خوبه

----------


## Ellaa_A

> شما کدوم پردیس هستین ما شیراز هستیم دانشگاه شهید باهنرش که عالیه مال ما هم نسبتا خوبه


پردیس نسیبه

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl96


 اگه تو علاقه مندی هام بزنم و قبول شم بعد از یک طرف مثلا رشته داروسازی هم قبول شم باید حتما برم دبیری؟


اولویت های انتخابی شما مهمه*

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrn888


شما کدوم پردیس هستین ما شیراز هستیم دانشگاه شهید باهنرش که عالیه مال ما هم نسبتا خوبه


شهید باهنر از چه نظر عالیه ؟؟*

----------


## Uncertain

امروز یعنی همین الان یه خبری شنیدم که اگه واقعیت داشته باشه....
جریان ازین قراره که شایعه شده ( اخبار شبکه ۴ هم نشون داده مث اینکه)برای ورودی های ۹۵ احتمالا تا  زمان تموم شدن درسشون حکم صادر نمیشه یعنی استخدام رسمی نیستن بعدازونم شاید پیمانی باشن چون بودجه ندارن
اینا که بودجه نداشتن بیجا کردن اینهمه دانشجو گرفتن 
بیجا کردن تو دفترچه قید کردن تعهد خدمت با استخدام 
قراره اگه اینطور بشه به دیوان عدالت شکایت کنیم 
اعصابم امروز کلا داغون شد اه
@reyhaneh224 @رسول77 @mahkho9 @Tarannom76

----------


## reyhaneh224

*الی جان 
منم تا اوایل دی اینو شنیدم
اما دوباره گفتن تا فروردین حکم رو میزنن هیچ چیز تو جامعه ما معلوم نیست 
متاسفانه 
الی جان من از دوستام پرسیدم گفتن این خبر رو تکذیب کردن و تو سایت فرهنگیان گفتن تا عید حکم زده میشه
اگه تا عید زده نشد اون موقع باید یه فکری کنیم*

----------


## dow

میگن توخبر 18 دی شبکه چهار گفتن :Yahoo (76):   نزدیک انتخاباته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MN94

> امروز یعنی همین الان یه خبری شنیدم که اگه واقعیت داشته باشه....
> جریان ازین قراره که شایعه شده ( اخبار شبکه ۴ هم نشون داده مث اینکه)برای ورودی های ۹۵ احتمالا تا  زمان تموم شدن درسشون حکم صادر نمیشه یعنی استخدام رسمی نیستن بعدازونم شاید پیمانی باشن چون بودجه ندارن
> اینا که بودجه نداشتن بیجا کردن اینهمه دانشجو گرفتن 
> بیجا کردن تو دفترچه قید کردن تعهد خدمت با استخدام 
> قراره اگه اینطور بشه به دیوان عدالت شکایت کنیم 
> اعصابم امروز کلا داغون شد اه
> @Tarannom76@reyhaneh224 @رسول77 @mahkho9


منبع خبر میتونی لینک بدی اینا چرا اینجوری میکنن ولی فکر کنم منظور خبر اونایی بوده که از ازمون استخدامی که چند ماه پیش برگزار شد دارن میان که از اول هم قرار بود قراردادی یا پیمانی باشند از دیروز هم مراحل گزینش و استخدامشون شروع شده.

----------


## Uncertain

> منبع خبر میتونی لینک بدی اینا چرا اینجوری میکنن ولی فکر کنم منظور خبر اونایی بوده که از ازمون استخدامی که چند ماه پیش برگزار شد دارن میان که از اول هم قرار بود قراردادی یا پیمانی باشند از دیروز هم مراحل گزینش و استخدامشون شروع شده.


نه برای ازمون استخدامی ها نیست واسه خود دانشجو معلماست 
اینم لینک فیلمش
http://s8.picofile.com/file/8283747842/VID_20170125_124308.mp4.html

----------


## رسول77

> امروز یعنی همین الان یه خبری شنیدم که اگه واقعیت داشته باشه....
> جریان ازین قراره که شایعه شده ( اخبار شبکه ۴ هم نشون داده مث اینکه)برای ورودی های ۹۵ احتمالا تا  زمان تموم شدن درسشون حکم صادر نمیشه یعنی استخدام رسمی نیستن بعدازونم شاید پیمانی باشن چون بودجه ندارن
> اینا که بودجه نداشتن بیجا کردن اینهمه دانشجو گرفتن 
> بیجا کردن تو دفترچه قید کردن تعهد خدمت با استخدام 
> قراره اگه اینطور بشه به دیوان عدالت شکایت کنیم 
> اعصابم امروز کلا داغون شد اه
> @Tarannom76@reyhaneh224 @رسول77 @mahkho9


این جور چیزا طبیعیه تو آموزش پرورش
دیر و زود داره ولی سوخت و سوز نداره
مثل اینکه سال 93 حکم ها رو یه سال بعد زدن

----------


## Uncertain

> این جور چیزا طبیعیه تو آموزش پرورش
> دیر و زود داره ولی سوخت و سوز نداره
> مثل اینکه سال 93 حکم ها رو یه سال بعد زدن


اگ اون فیلمی که گذاشتمو دیده باشین الان مشکل اینه که سازمان مدیریت و برنامه ریزی گفته ورودیای ۹۵ بعد از تدریس اونم بصورت پیمانی درمیان یعنی عملا خلاف اونچیزی که توی دفترچه و گفته هاشون بوده

----------


## MN94

> نه برای ازمون استخدامی ها نیست واسه خود دانشجو معلماست 
> اینم لینک فیلمش
> http://s8.picofile.com/file/8283747842/VID_20170125_124308.mp4.html


من رفتم نگاه کردم اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش که با اطمینان حرف بزنم تو اطلاعیه قید تعهد خدمت به اموزش و پرورش ذکر شده و نمی تونن الان شرایط جدیدیو اعمال کنن.این شایعات هم اگه یه سرچ بکنید متوجه میشید که از بدو تاسیس این دانشگاه بوده.نوبخت پارسال یه چیزایی گفته بود ولی بعد دیدار رهبر معظم انقلاب با دانشجویان دانشگاه فرهنگیان و سخنان ایشون بعید میدونم روی حرفش پافشاری بکنه نوبخت اونم توی سال انتخابات.امسال بالای ۴۷ هزار نفر از شاغلین رسمی اموزش و پرورش بازنشسته شدن بعد کلا اینا حدود پانزده هزار نفر با احتساب اون ازمون استخدامی اموزش و پرورش جذب کردن اینم لینک اون اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش:سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## MN94

> اگ اون فیلمی که گذاشتمو دیده باشین الان مشکل اینه که سازمان مدیریت و برنامه ریزی گفته ورودیای ۹۵ بعد از تدریس اونم بصورت پیمانی درمیان یعنی عملا خلاف اونچیزی که توی دفترچه و گفته هاشون بوده


سازمان مدریت و برنامه ریزی که منحل شده کلا و به دو بخش تقسیم شد.بدون مجوز سازمان امور اداری و استخدامی که اینا نمیتونن ظرفیت اعلام کنن چون تو اساسنامه دانشگاه ذکر شده ربطی به سال ورود نداره این فیلمه هم که گزارشگره اخرش کلا اشتباه گفت.تو اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش که از طرف اموزش و پرورش ابلاغ شده بهشون قید تعهد به خدمت به صورت استخدام رسمی قطعی ذکر شده.والا اینا الان دارن سر پاداش پایان خدمت فرهنگیان هم همین بازیا رو در میارن.قطعا با این کاراشون رای این قشر زحمتکش تو انتخابات سال جاری از دست میدن.

----------


## MN94

> این جور چیزا طبیعیه تو آموزش پرورش
> دیر و زود داره ولی سوخت و سوز نداره
> مثل اینکه سال 93 حکم ها رو یه سال بعد زدن


اقا رسول تو شهید رجایی به شما چیزی نگفتن.

----------


## رسول77

> اقا رسول تو شهید رجایی به شما چیزی نگفتن.


من ورودی بهمنم
هفته دیگه میریم دانشگاه
فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد بابت استخدام

----------


## reyhaneh224

*ایشالله حل بشه
کارینمیشه کر تا اینکه صبر کنیم ببینیم چی میشه*

----------


## ShahabM

اگر این اتفاق بیفته باید به حال خودمون بگیم:

رحم الله من یقرا فاتحه مع الصلوات

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## dow

حل میشه به ویژه نزدیک انتخاباته 10 هزار رای کم نیستا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ShahabM

> حل میشه به ویژه نزدیک انتخاباته 10 هزار رای کم نیستا


یه سوال: تعداد کل دانشجو معلمان الان کشور چند تاست تقریبا؟

----------


## dow

> یه سوال: تعداد کل دانشجو معلمان الان کشور چند تاست تقریبا؟


میگفتن 10 هزار نفر میگیرن کمتر گرفتن ولی من رو به بالا گرد کردم. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ShahabM

امیدوارم این اتفاق نیفته.... چون در صورتی که اتفاق بیفته مرجعی نیست که به حق ما رسیدگی کنه

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Eli.1997


اره میدونی این خودش یعنی مجوز استخدام گرفتن و اون قضیه تو فیلم حل شده احتمالا تبریک میگم امیدوارم واسه ماهم هرچه زودتر بیاد


ایشالله میاد حواست به گوشیت باشه*

----------


## رسول77

> *با سلام 
> دانشجوی گرامی جهت تایید فرم استخدام شماره شناسنامه خود را ارسال فرمایید
> پردیس شهید باهنر استان فارس*


تو ثبت نام اینقدر مدارک شناسایی گرفتن بعد میخان که  شماره شناسنامه ارسال کنید

----------


## رسول77

> *همین الان پیامک برای تایید حکم استخدامی اومد  چک کنید گوشی هاتونو
> Eli.1997
> dow
> ShahabaM
> رسول 77*


البته شما ورودی مهر هستید
ما که ورودی بهمنیم حداقل تا اوایل تابستان منتظر باشیم

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط رسول77


البته شما ورودی مهر هستید
ما که ورودی بهمنیم حداقل تا اوایل تابستان منتظر باشیم


اهان درسته حواسم نبود*

----------


## reyhaneh224

*بچه ها 
سرکاری بود
یکی دوستان همکلاسی سرکارمون گذاشته
Eli.1997
dow
ShahabaM
رسول 77*

----------


## ShahabM

> اخ من چقد خوشحال شدم 
> به دوستامم گفتم
> بیچاره ها کلی ذوق کردن


آره کلی خوشحال شدیم‌....[emoji20]

----------


## ShahabM

> ایشالا که نزدیک انتخاباته و برای رای هم که شده حل میشه 
> اگرم نشد مث ورودیای ۹۳ خودمون با تحصن و اعتراض حلش میکنیم چون اونام دقیقا مث ما حکماشون ۱ سال و نیم بعد اومد و گفتن قراردادین .
> کلا نمیتونن بزن زیر حرفشون چون تو دفترچه تعهد قید شده ...
> تا عید خبری نشه خودمون وارد عمل میشیم


هنوز دانشگاه نرفته اینقدر دردسر داریم وای به حال بعدش ...

----------


## reyhaneh224

*چقدر خود من خوشحال شدم😥😥*

----------


## dow

من تاجایی که شنیدم  مال رجایی رو روزمعلم 12 ادریبهشت میدن ولی باید بزام صبر کرد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## صادق خان

برا ارشد خوندن  چجوریاس؟
باید 24ساعت موظفی رو بریم همزمان درسم بخونیم یا ..... :Yahoo (35):

----------


## رسول77

> برا ارشد خوندن  چجوریاس؟
> باید 24ساعت موظفی رو بریم همزمان درسم بخونیم یا .....


24 ساعت موظفی چیه؟؟

----------


## صادق خان

> 24 ساعت موظفی چیه؟؟


24 ساعت در هفته باید تدریس  کنی دیگ

----------


## رسول77

> 24 ساعت در هفته باید تدریس  کنی دیگ


حتما

----------


## nima malekipoor

با سلام : بعد از فارغ التحصیلی از کارشناسی باید به محل خدمت خود در آموزش و پرورش رفته و مشغول به تدریس شوید و اگه بخواین برای ارشد بخونید باید با هماهنگی واحد آموزش و کارگزینی اداره خودتون باشه چون دو مشکل پیش میاد 1- اگه بدون اطلاع اداره  برید برای ارشد بخونید مدیر مدرسه غیبت و عدم حضور شما رو گزارش می دهد که در اولین سال استخدامیتون اصلا به نفع شما نیست 2- ممکنه رشته ای رو که در ارشد قبول شدید اصلا اداره و آموزش و پرورش نخواد و ارشد شمارو حتی اگه مدرکش رو هم بیارید قبول نکنن . پس بعد کارشناسی معلم میشید و اگه قصد ارشد دارید حتما با مجوز اداره و رشته ای که بدردشون می خوره اقدام کنید . موفق باشید .

----------


## Uncertain

خدارو شکر مثل اینکه درست شده  قضیه من باورم نمیشه هنوز  :Yahoo (4): تبریک :Yahoo (4):  ان شاالله که درسته
منبعشم کانال دانشجو معلمان @ShahabM@dow @reyhaneh224 @MN94 @رسول77 @Tarannom76

----------


## Ellaa_A

تبریک به همگی.!!!!!!! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ShahabM

خب حالا باید چکار کنیم؟ خودمون باید به اداره استان مراجعه کنیم یا خودشون خبر میدن؟

----------


## MN94

> خدارو شکر مثل اینکه درست شده  قضیه من باورم نمیشه هنوز تبریک ان شاالله که درسته
> منبعشم کانال دانشجو معلمان @ShahabM@dow @reyhaneh224 @MN94 @رسول77 @Tarannom76


انشاالله همیشه خوش خبر باشید.
فقط ورودی های بهمن هم حکمشون تا همین تاریخی که تو بخشنامه اشاره شده صادر میشه؟
البته نوشته ورودی های کنکور ۹۵ که یعنی مهر و بهمن 
تبریک من هم به شما به قول شما انشاالله که درسته.

----------


## sajjadj766

یعنی ما شانس داشتیم تو همین بدو ورود به دانشگاه حکمارو میزنن 


امروز ظهر از اداره کل استانمون زنگ زدن بعدش گفتن تهد خدمتتون کجاس...... فک کنم به خاطر حکم و این چیزا باشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MN94

> یعنی ما شانس داشتیم تو همین بدو ورود به دانشگاه حکمارو میزنن 
> 
> 
> امروز ظهر از اداره کل استانمون زنگ زدن بعدش گفتن تهد خدمتتون کجاس...... فک کنم به خاطر حکم و این چیزا باشه


شما ورودی بهمن هستید؟ 
واینکه دقیقا چی پرسیدن؟

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Eli.1997


خدارو شکر مثل اینکه درست شده  قضیه من باورم نمیشه هنوز تبریک ان شاالله که درسته
منبعشم کانال دانشجو معلمان @ShahabM@dow @reyhaneh224 @MN94 @رسول77 @Tarannom76



الی من رفتم اموزش و پرورش کارای پر کردن فرم رو انجام دادم شماهم حواست باشه*

----------


## Ellaa_A

> *الی من رفتم اموزش و پرورش کارای پر کردن فرم رو انجام دادم شماهم حواست باشه*


سلام میشه بگین چ فرمایی بود؟؟؟دقیقا چ کارایی باید انجام بدیم؟؟؟

----------


## MN94

> *
> 
> الی من رفتم اموزش و پرورش کارای پر کردن فرم رو انجام دادم شماهم حواست باشه*


باهاتون تماس گرفته بودن گفته بودن بیا یا خودتون رفتید؟ به نظرتون لازمه ما هم بریم اموزش پرورش محل خدمتمون؟

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Tarannom76


سلام میشه بگین چ فرمایی بود؟؟؟دقیقا چ کارایی باید انجام بدیم؟؟؟


فرم برای گزینش بود که معرف ها رو دوباره بنویسین و اطلاعات خودتون
یه معرفی نامه برای عدم اعتیاد
یکی دیگه برای عدم سوءپیشینه
یکی برای ازمایش خون که ناشتا بابد باشین
یکی برای تعهد محضری
عکس ۸ تا همراهتون باشه
کپی کارت ملی و شناسنامه و اصلش
گواهی دیپلم و پیش هم با کپی هاش
یه معرفی نامه از دانسگاه هم میخواد که به من گفتن در اولین فرصت بیارین*

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MN94


باهاتون تماس گرفته بودن گفته بودن بیا یا خودتون رفتید؟ به نظرتون لازمه ما هم بریم اموزش پرورش محل خدمتمون؟


ما خودمون رفتیم تا اونجا که میدونم بعصی شهر ها هنوز ابلاغ نشده اول تماس بگیرین بعدش برین تا خسته نشین*

----------


## sajjadj766

سلام........
دوستان کسی اطلاع نداره برای اونایی که از حقوقاشون کسر نمیشه دقیقا چیگار باید بکنن؟؟؟ دوماهه حقوقا رو ریختن ولی کسر نکردن......

----------


## Abolfazlghasemi

> سلام........
> دوستان کسی اطلاع نداره برای اونایی که از حقوقاشون کسر نمیشه دقیقا چیگار باید بکنن؟؟؟ دوماهه حقوقا رو ریختن ولی کسر نکردن......


سلام
من اطلاعی ندارم.
گفتم که شما اطلاع داشته باشین که من اطلاع ندارم.همین.
قصدم فقط اطلاع رسانی بود.
انشاالله که از اطلاعاتم سوء برداشت نشه.
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sajjadj766

> سلام
> من اطلاعی ندارم.
> گفتم که شما اطلاع داشته باشین که من اطلاع ندارم.همین.
> قصدم فقط اطلاع رسانی بود.
> انشاالله که از اطلاعاتم سوء برداشت نشه.


 :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mehrn888

> سلام........
> دوستان کسی اطلاع نداره برای اونایی که از حقوقاشون کسر نمیشه دقیقا چیگار باید بکنن؟؟؟ دوماهه حقوقا رو ریختن ولی کسر نکردن......


کم نشده کمم نمیشه خودت باید بری حسابداری دانشگاه باهاشون حساب کنی تا بدهیت بالا نره مث ما که الان 7ماهه بدهکاریم وگرنه اگه بزاری رو هم تلمبار بشه بدهیت چند ملیون میشه که دادنش کار حضرت فیل میشه

----------


## Ellaa_A

> سلام........
> دوستان کسی اطلاع نداره برای اونایی که از حقوقاشون کسر نمیشه دقیقا چیگار باید بکنن؟؟؟ دوماهه حقوقا رو ریختن ولی کسر نکردن......


شما خودتون باید اون ۴۵٪ رو از حقوق کم کنین و ب حساب دانشگاه واریز کنین....و بهتره که این کارو حداقل هر ترم انجام بدین چون پیش اومده ک در سال آخر مثلا یک نفر ک  بدهکاریش به دانشگاه ۵ میلیون بوده باید ۸ میلیون پرداخت میکرده...پس بهتره ک زود به زود تسویه حساب کنین ک بعدا دچار مشکل نشین....

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajjadj766


سلام........
دوستان کسی اطلاع نداره برای اونایی که از حقوقاشون کسر نمیشه دقیقا چیگار باید بکنن؟؟؟ دوماهه حقوقا رو ریختن ولی کسر نکردن......


سلام
شما میتونید به حسابداری پردیس خودتون بگین یه نامه بدن به محل خدمت خودتون که  از حسابتون کسر بشه
ما حسابداری پردیس خودمون برای همه نامه دادن و از حقوق فروردین هم کسر شد
و حقوق خالص رو ریختن پا حساب 
این کار رو حسابداری پردیس خودتون باید انجام بده ازشون بپرسین حتما*

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehrn888


کم نشده کمم نمیشه خودت باید بری حسابداری دانشگاه باهاشون حساب کنی تا بدهیت بالا نره مث ما که الان 7ماهه بدهکاریم وگرنه اگه بزاری رو هم تلمبار بشه بدهیت چند ملیون میشه که دادنش کار حضرت فیل میشه


کم میشه 
فقط باید نامه درخواست فرستاده بشه*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> *
> 
> سلام
> شما میتونید به حسابداری پردیس خودتون بگین یه نامه بدن به محل خدمت خودتون که  از حسابتون کسر بشه
> ما حسابداری پردیس خودمون برای همه نامه دادن و از حقوق فروردین هم کسر شد
> و حقوق خالص رو ریختن پا حساب 
> این کار رو حسابداری پردیس خودتون باید انجام بده ازشون بپرسین حتما*


*سلام چرا باید کم بشه ؟
موضوع چیع؟؟
*

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl96


سلام چرا باید کم بشه ؟
موضوع چیع؟؟



پول بابت خوابگاه و حق تحصیل که باید بدیم دانشگاه 
که میشه این پول رو درخواست کرد ماهانه از حقوق کم بشه همین*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> *
> 
> پول بابت خوابگاه و حق تحصیل که باید بدیم دانشگاه 
> که میشه این پول رو درخواست کرد ماهانه از حقوق کم بشه همین*


*یعنی کسی هم که خوابگاه نمیخاد بازم باید بده این هزینه رو ؟؟؟؟

ببخشید میشه یه فضولی هم کنم ؟

حقوق کلا چقدره و با این کسری چقدر میشه ؟
ممنون
*

----------


## am3175

سلام دوستان دانشجویان تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی باید بعد از اتمام تحصیلاتشون برن مراکز فنی حرفه ای و کاردانش یا میشه دبیرستان تدریس کرد؟
ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Abolfazl96


یعنی کسی هم که خوابگاه نمیخاد بازم باید بده این هزینه رو ؟؟؟؟

ببخشید میشه یه فضولی هم کنم ؟

حقوق کلا چقدره و با این کسری چقدر میشه ؟
ممنون



سلام جدا از پول خوابگاه
به این دلیل که فرهنگیان دو ساله به شکل پردیس در اومده هزینه ای برای تحصیل میگیره
که زیاد نیست 
حقوق هم در سال دو بار یه حکم صادر میشه که براساس اون حکم حقوق داده میشه و ۴۵ درصدش پول خوابگاه و تحصیل هستش
یه سوال دارم مگه شما فرهنگیان نیستین؟؟*

----------


## am3175

دوستان میشه پاسخ سوالم رو بدید ....خیلی ممنون

----------


## am3175

> *
> 
> سلام جدا از پول خوابگاه
> به این دلیل که فرهنگیان دو ساله به شکل پردیس در اومده هزینه ای برای تحصیل میگیره
> که زیاد نیست 
> حقوق هم در سال دو بار یه حکم صادر میشه که براساس اون حکم حقوق داده میشه و ۴۵ درصدش پول خوابگاه و تحصیل هستش
> یه سوال دارم مگه شما فرهنگیان نیستین؟؟*


سلام دوست عزیز میشه جواب سوالم رو بدید بالا مطرح کردم

----------


## reyhaneh224

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط am3175


سلام دوست عزیز میشه جواب سوالم رو بدید بالا مطرح کردم


سلام راستش نمیدونم
میدونستم میگفتم بازم میخاین بپرسم*

----------


## am3175

> *
> 
> سلام راستش نمیدونم
> میدونستم میگفتم بازم میخاین بپرسم*


اگه امکانش فراهم بود ....زیاد ضروری نیس ....خیلی ممنون

----------


## reyhaneh224

*اهان خوبه موفق باشین*

----------


## Mr.me

سلام کسایی که رفتن دانشگاه فرهنگیان یه سوال داشتم ازتون خواهشا جواب بدید.    وقتی رفتید گزینش به نمره انضباطتون گیر دادن یا نه؟    خیلی ممنون

----------


## Mr.me

اگه جواب بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## Ali77

> اگه جواب بدید ممنون میشم


تا جايى كه ميدونم چون خيلى سال چهارم اذيت كردم و انضباطم با وساطت خانواده ٢٠ شد،اونموقع ميگفتن فرهنگيان رو انضباط غير ٢٠ حساسن

----------


## ali13791379

این نوع تاپیک ها هیچ سودی واسه انجمن ندارن اصلا که چی بشه در مورد مشکلات حرف بزنی 
وقت تلف کردنه :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## ShahabM

> این نوع تاپیک ها هیچ سودی واسه انجمن ندارن اصلا که چی بشه در مورد مشکلات حرف بزنی 
> وقت تلف کردنه


خب تو نیا توو این تاپیک
وقتت رو هم بیهوده تلف نکن

----------


## loading

Up

----------


## SARA_J

> امروز یعنی همین الان یه خبری شنیدم که اگه واقعیت داشته باشه....
> جریان ازین قراره که شایعه شده ( اخبار شبکه ۴ هم نشون داده مث اینکه)برای ورودی های ۹۵ احتمالا تا  زمان تموم شدن درسشون حکم صادر نمیشه یعنی استخدام رسمی نیستن بعدازونم شاید پیمانی باشن چون بودجه ندارن
> اینا که بودجه نداشتن بیجا کردن اینهمه دانشجو گرفتن 
> بیجا کردن تو دفترچه قید کردن تعهد خدمت با استخدام 
> قراره اگه اینطور بشه به دیوان عدالت شکایت کنیم 
> اعصابم امروز کلا داغون شد اه
> @reyhaneh224 @رسول77 @mahkho9 @Tarannom76





> Up


این هزارباررررر گفتاردرمانی آینده بهتری دارههههههه

----------


## MH.FA2343

> این هزارباررررر گفتاردرمانی آینده بهتری دارههههههه


پست ایشون مال سال 95 هستش. لطفا اول پرس و جو کنید صحت داشته یا نه. امسال که 25 هزار نفر گرفتن گفتن همه چی سر جاشه!

----------

